# Jigs???



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Leaving for Canada next week and was told that the Walleye are hitting on jigs recently. The problem is Ive never fished for Walleye and there are all different sizes and types of jigs?? Was hoping I could get some advice on what type of "jig" is used for Walleye and what size 1/16, 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, larger???


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

falconman said:


> Leaving for Canada next week and was told that the Walleye are hitting on jigs recently. The problem is Ive never fished for Walleye and there are all different sizes and types of jigs?? Was hoping I could get some advice on what type of "jig" is used for Walleye and what size 1/16, 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, larger???



I use 1/8 1/4 3/8 any type ,,,one consideration is the area you going can you use lead jigs ,some areas are lead free ,,we got in trouble a couple years ago,,I don't remember which areas were lead free but I they were Queensland or something like that


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats good information, we are going to lake Wabatongusi (spelling?) in Northern Ontario, I hope lead is allowed I have a bunch of round head jigs I was going to take in the 3/8 to 1/2 oz size. This was provided somebody would tell me Walleye would actually hit them.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Home
Lead Fishing Sinkers and Jigs in Canada: Review of their Use Patters and Toxic Impacts on Wildlife. Occasional Papers No. 108
More than 5 million Canadians take part in recreational angling each year, spending over 50 million days fishing on open water. Each year lost or discarded fishing sinkers and jigs amounting to an estimated 500 tonnes of lead, and representing up to 14% of all nonrecoverable lead releases in Canada, are deposited in the Canadian environment. Lead fishing weights that weigh less than 50 g and are smaller than 2 cm in any dimension are generally the size found to be ingested by wildlife. Ingestion of a single lead sinker or lead-headed jig, representing up to several grams of lead, is sufficient to expose a loon or other bird to a lethal dose of lead. Lead sinker and jig ingestion has been documented in 10 different wildlife species in Canada. Environment Canada and Parks Canada prohibited the possession of lead fishing sinkers or lead jigs weighing less than 50 g by anglers fishing in National Wildlife Areas and National Parks. However, these two regulations are of limited geographic scope, covering <3% of Canada's land mass, and they affect only about 50 000 (<1%) of the estimated 5.5 million recreational anglers in Canada.

Available Formats:

PDF; 1.7 MB


----------

